
Facebook Tries to Calm Advertisers After Cambridge Analytica Crisis - SREinSF
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-tries-to-calm-advertisers-after-cambridge-analytica-crisis-1521836823
======
aj7
Put another way, advertisers’ data is not secure. They too are the product.

------
juststeve
sorry i got a paywall

